# How long?



## MSM (Jul 12, 2006)

I just recently had a marijuana related panic attack about 4 weeks ago. For those of you who have had this same thing, how long did it take you to get back to normal. I was steadily getting better and on the third week after the panic attack I was feeling like I was almost normal again, and that in a few weeks I would be normal. How long does this Dearealization normally last?


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

Whats your daily life like? do you go to school or work or somethin? Probably just another week or two doing the stuff you usually do, chilling with people you really like chilling with. eatin good food. Doing all that good stuff and you should be back to regular pretty soon.


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Uh..thats what started this whole thing of DP/DR for me..two things I had never heard of before, untill after that fateful night...I had the most horrible panic attack on MJ that night..I was pretty depressed before I smoked it apparantly something you never should do..its been close to 4 months ago for me and I still dont feel myself at all, and I miss FEELINGS terribly..although I can still cry and feel sad..but not happiness?..but theres always hope for a new day is what I have to keep telling myself. What gets me is that this isnt publicly aware of at all..like if I had KNOWN about dp/dr..I seriously would have NEVER tried MJ...I wasnt even a frequent user.


----------



## MSM (Jul 12, 2006)

well it was going away steadily, then I went to the beach and it came back. That was august 20. It got worse and now it still hasnt gotten beter like it was. The one thing that scares me is that I can't remember what reality felt like before this.


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

its tricky because reality, and what its like to experience, is not something you know in your memmories. you only know it in the present, and when you are experiencing 'reality' and remember a memory you overlay your current perception of reality into that memory. so there is no real way to remember reality in your memmories when you are not experiencing a current reality.

the best way to do it is to just trust yourself inside, and say I know this, i know what its like. I know when i walk into that room ill know what to do in that room. sorta like when you have to do something thats a little nerve racking, you just sorta walk into it and say well i gotta know what to do so lets do it. and then you just are doing it.

its tough to hold that attitude while in dp, but its the best thing you can do and eventually it will just pop and you'll be in reality before you realize it. if you're always chasing it you'll never find it.


----------



## MSM (Jul 12, 2006)

I cant tell if things are getting better or if they are taking a turn for the worse. I have recently started excercising regularly (everyday), and have also started taking Vitamin B6 and Magnesium both once a day. Ever since I started these, things have gotten weirder.

During school things will feel more dreamlike than before and at night things feel more real than ever since Ive gotten DP/DR. Today I felt a bit "undescribable". It was like I could contemplate complex things like the big bang a just life in general, but at the same time I felt sleepy and very dreamlike, which normally those two wouldnt go together. It felt a bit like I was consumed in a liquid. I cant really explain it.

Its like the lows are lower and the highs are higher, but the highs are at night and the lows during the day, as opposed to just all around.

Maybe I need more sleep because im working out about everyday?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Marijuana doesn't stay in your system for more than a few weeks TOPS.

if you're still having problems, they are 99.9999 percent likely to do with personality/psychological/control issues that need to be dealt with. Because there are people that can smoke pot until it comes out of their ears and never have a panic attack, and because there are people that can do over 10 hits of acid at once (i know some) and experience little to no anxiety, that goes to show that it's not the drug solely being the problem. (and if it was, the people doing that much drugs would display physical or REAL neurological issues rather than anxiety and obsessive reality-watching issues).

what i'm saying is this: if you are experiencing long term issues from the pot, for more than a few weeks, the stuff is out of your body.

if you're an ocd/anxiety/depression prone person who has controlling/manipulative/narcissistic/self-destructive/self-hate tendencies, then the LACK of control you feel on drugs messes with your structure of psychological defenses, thus bringing on the anxiety in an acute form. (This structure has also been torn down acutely in non-drug scenarios, as experienced by several members on the board).

and the solution is to address the psycholgical defenses and control issues that have been going on for years that the drug just rang off bells for.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

oh, and every person that needs to focus on their REAL issues will claim to be that .000001 percent that is completely dp'd because of biology/neurology/drugs and flatly deny that they have any problems of the psychological nature or that they need, as human beings, to grow up and change and look at their own behaviors in life.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2006)

So this post realy hit home with me. I'm pretty sure that ten years ago I had a slight case of DP/DR. It seemed to go away after maybe a year at most and I had been free of it until now. Then last week I had some pot by myself that I rolled instead of using a pipe. I had a really intense panic/anxiety attack that night like nothing I had ever experienced before. It eventually got better after I finally went to sleep. The problem is when I woke up I had DP/DR again and have had since. I'm hoping that in a few more weeks when all the pot is outa my system that it will go away but I'm not betting on it  Also, I have had some more panic attacks since and I think I'm gonna get a doctor appointment just to make sure nothings wrong. Anyways sorry for rambling. Take care everyone!


----------

